# Millimeters of being shot by Taliban fighters; twice in just three days



## Crusader74 (Jan 8, 2007)

In this image dated Sunday Jan. 6, 2007, Royal Marine Eddie Cain points a finger through a bullet hole in his shirt while sitting at barracks in Lashkar Gah, Helmand Province, Afghanistan. Marine Cain survived a bullet that went through the left shoulder of his shirt without hitting him, he said "About 9.15am on Christmas Eve we were engaging the Taliban as they had been firing on civilians" then went on "I was lying down behind a mud wall that was only about a foot high when I rolled on my side to get some rounds back towards the enemy, and a bullet went through the side of my shirt. It was just to the left of my body armour. I was pretty lucky".
Marine tells of days he was shot at
21:20, Dec 30 2006


A Royal Marine told how he came within millimetres of being shot by Taliban fighters twice in just three days.

Marine Eddie Cain, 25, from Dumbarton, was on patrol in the centre of the flashpoint village of Garmsir in southern Helmand, Afghanistan, on Christmas Eve when insurgents launched a surprise attack.

As he sought cover amid a fierce firefight he discovered that a bullet had ripped through his shirt, narrowly missing his shoulder. The same thing had happened while on patrol in the area days before.



http://iclanarkshire.icnetwork.co.u...objectid=18354616&siteid=50144-name_page.html


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 8, 2007)

Now thats some luck


----------



## msteen1 (Jan 8, 2007)

God willing it'll keep till hes out of their.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 8, 2007)

He has a guardian angel


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 8, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> He has a guardian angel



My exact thought.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2007)

That's kind of a weird place to get hit and have it penetrate the shirt but not the skin- twice.  No body armor or LBE over that part of the body?


----------

